# Pics of 90G Tropical to first cichlid tank conversion



## schwartzfamily6 (Oct 1, 2010)

This is our first cichlid tank. Did a lot of research on this site before we converted our 90 gallon tropical community tank over to a Lake Malawi Mbuna tank.

Stock list: 
20 Juvenile Demasoni 
10 Juvenile Electric Yellow Labs

Equipment list:
90 Gallon All Glass Aqaurium Tank
All Glass Aquarium oak stand and canopy
Standard 48" T-8 Double tube light fixture
Marineland C-360 canister filter
Marineland H.O.T. 250 canister filter filled with biomedia instead of charcoal
Korilia 1050 GPH circulation pump
Fluval E300 Advanced Electronic Heater
80# Carib-Sea Aragonite Seafloor Reef Sand
275# of local landscaping stone

First pics are of tropical community version and obviously you can tell the Malawi version which is the current set-up. Its been set-up for about 8 days now. You can see in one of the pics they think its feeding time and are all up in the middle of the water column. What worked really nice for us was the fact that the filters were already running on the previous set-up so there was zero cycle time involved. We left the old fish in the tank until the day we changed everything then the next day put the cichlids in. Let me know what ya think of our first cichlid tank.


----------



## kyoshi (Mar 12, 2010)

looks nice,, water nice and crisp well done


----------



## lf907 (Jun 23, 2009)

yep well done! looks like the little guys are enjoying it too!


----------



## schwartzfamily6 (Oct 1, 2010)

OH yeah there loving it...using every nook and cranny they can find...and theres tons of em.


----------



## schwartzfamily6 (Oct 1, 2010)

I guess noone goes into the photography forums much...figured i would get many more results than 2.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

dude, relax. you've only had this up a couple of days. I'm sure you'll get more responses from all the people reading this and not responding *cough, cough* :wink:

tank looks pretty good now... I like the color variations between all the fish. aquascape is overall pretty good, but lose the plastic plants. If you NEED plants, do something hardy like anubias, or javafern. it just makes it look SOOOO much better.

best of luck though,

Manoah Marton


----------



## schwartzfamily6 (Oct 1, 2010)

I am relaxed...lol... i noticed how many people looked and how many didnt reply so i figured i would give it a kick start..guess what it worked..lol. We have real plants in all of our other tanks. Just put the plastic ones in there to see if we would even like plants in there at all. intend on switching them soon. I think even the rockscapes need some type of greenery....nothing large most likely gonna be a few smal anubias. Thanks for the comments though much appreciated.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

yessss...that is a problem with a lot of the users here. they don't post all that often. the only reason I will not post if I open a thread is if I am totally unknowledgable on that topic. other that that... :wink: 
good luck with the switch to live plants...and I totally agree. almost every rockscape needs some green!


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice tank.. I will take your drift wood your not using any more : )


----------



## schwartzfamily6 (Oct 1, 2010)

Lol....yea thats a huge piece of driftwood....cost me 60 bucks.. it weighs a TON when its soaked with water. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the conversion as well, I also like some greenery

Tank looks great


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

both setups look good


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

schwartzfamily6 said:


> Lol....yea thats a huge piece of driftwood....cost me 60 bucks.. it weighs a TON when its soaked with water. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with it.


You could sell it on Craigslist and prob get the 60 you paid for it...


----------



## schwartzfamily6 (Oct 1, 2010)

Or just hang onto it for the next tank. Lol


----------

